
Wikileaks released 294,548 emails from Turkey's ruling political party - papapra
https://twitter.com/wikileaks/status/755500104543526912
======
mrow84
mods: this story is marked as [dupe], but I don't seem to be able to find
another version of it. Has someone abused that mechanism, for whatever reason?
It might be good if one is required to provide a url in order to mark a story
as duplicate.

------
personjerry
It seems to be down. I searched "rebel" and got an error.

~~~
maxmcd
Looks like it's up now.

------
mamon
This means that GRU has a pretty good net of spies in Turkey.

~~~
guelo
Could you explain why a wikileaks dump implies Russian spies?

~~~
plugger
I think the assertion is that there's a pattern with wikileaks releases of
late, specifically that most targeted countries and institutions happen to be
adversaries of Putin and/or Russia.

